# Rehab for me then



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm quiting smoking. Actually I have been trying for a month and have been using an electric ciggy and have got down to 2 or 3 real cigs a day.

Went to the smoking clinic today. They have put me on Champix. I'm concerned about the side effects so wondered if anyone has had any success with these.

My problem is I like a beer too much (mainly weekends) and so far there is no way I can have a beer without a *** so my solution is to rehab myself and not have either. At least until I have conquered the ****.

The thought of losing both fills me with dread but I think it's time I did it. I've done ok over the last couple of years fitness wise as I lost five stone. This is the next stage I guess.

I thought by posting on here it might make me try harder.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I can't offer any advice but I'm impressed by the weight loss followed by an obviously determined effort to give up the **** too, and maybe even booze?

I've never been a smoker (apart from a couple of years as a teenager) but I have pretty much given up alcohol and don't miss it one bit (not that I was ever a big drinker anyway).

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with it Barry. I like cigarettes and beer too and they definitely go together, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Will see how it goes. The weekend will be the big test.

I once packed up smoking a couple of years ago and after 36 hours and what turned out to be a really stressful day I felt so down I couldn't cope. Hopefully with professional help I might get through it. Still not had a proper *** today although I keep puffing on the pretend one.

Apparently your not supposed to quit immediately but I might try.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry. I would look on tinternet for side effects using Champix. They are pretty frightening if they are true.
I am no specialist but to try to kick smoking and drinking at the same time is a recipe for disaster in my view.
My son stopped completely by just using the electronic things and now doesn't need them at all. He's stopped for 6 months but still has the odd craving but can manage it.

Good luck, but I would seriously think twice about the Champix.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I gave up the baccy 2 ago years come July. I also like the beer and I refused to give up both.

The fact that you can't smoke in the pub helped as I just decided I wasn't going out side, so I couldn't have a *** with my pint.

I always went out of the house and Motorhome to smoke, so really it became a case of staying in and not having a ***.

I now find I drink more beer, which I suppose is a bit of a substitute for the baccy. I have put on a bit of weight, so I've taken up walking and golf to compensate.

If you are serious about giving up then I think you have to go cold Turkey. 

I started smoking at 15 and stopped 2 years ago so that was nearly 50 years as a smoker. I could still murder a *** now and again but so far have resisted.

Good luck.

Pete 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never smoked as a habit - only when I was forced to do it for effect as an extra in the the Dave Clark Five film "Catch us if you can".

So, I have never experienced the effects of the addiction to nicotine, which makes it difficult for me to appreciate the difficulty.

I have never been a boozer, although when at sea (or in port) there was the occasional excess as you might imagine!

I did give up alcohol some years ago for a period of three months as the Rotary Club was turning into a drinking club.

I drank soft drinks and didn't miss the jollop at all.

So, instead of a pint of beer why not try a pint of mixed lemonade and cola.

That might take away the association between C2H5OH & C10H14N2.

Best of luck - especially as you will be able to actually taste food when ciggies no longer disable your taste-buds!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. You know me motormouth I don't do things in halves! 

The main reason for stopping the beer is the craving for a smoke (as Alan knows). Is much more when drinking.

Having said that I have been overdoing it a bit to escape the rest o the crap that seems to have taken over my life.

My brother quit with Champix with just one relapse in Sri Lanka where he was involved in an air raid and bombed. 

I'm still at the gym so will explore it all a bit more later.

If it doesn't work out ill just pack em in.

It's a 12 week process and to are monitored each week to make sure your not going to top yourself!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Gave up smoking 6 years ago. GP gave me Champix, but they made me feel sick and dizzy, so I turned to Nicorette chewing gum and nagging John (who finally gave up a year after me).

As well as the gum, I found I was drinking more wine (John would come home from work smelling of cigs, so I'd think, "Right, I'll have a glass of wine!").

But then, I never really associated wine with ****, with me it was coffee. So I stopped drinking coffe for a while, then gradually reintroduced it. 

So it might not be alcohol as such that you associate with ****, it might just be beer, or the taste of your favourite beer? You could try a different tipple?

Also, sounds mad, but when I got a real craving for a cigarette (still do, very occasionally), I would go and clean my teeth. For a while there, I had the cleanest teeth in Britain! It really helped, though.

Mind you, beer tastes funny just after you've cleaned your teeth...

Good luck! Linda


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great advice Linda thanks.

They did offer me the gum so that's always an option.

I don't think what I drink will make any difference. That's how I started smoking at 17. Discovered you get a buzz from **** after a few drinks. 

Will see how I get on.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

I gave up smoking 3 years ago and I do not miss it now but did initialy. Drinking does not make you smoke but reduces your resistance, breaks down your determination.


norm


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a heart attack and carried on smoking and drinking,went to the doctors and I packed the **** in with ziaban tablets,i think it was a six week course where you still smoke,but after a week I dident want to smoke,but you have to carry on smoking.been *** free for six years now. so good luck it can be done.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello from the Scottish Borders young man.

You can half your **** at a stroke with lozenges.

Get Nicotinell 2 mg (plain or mint flavour), cut them in half and stick the lozenge in your gob but don't suck it, just let it melt slowly. I have been doing this for almost a year (I have no plans to pack in).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Beware the most (un)helpful comment of all:

"Pull yourself together man - just STOP *NOW*!"

*WIMP!*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you Barry

take it one step at a time

You will succeed thousands have   

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Its this stupid job!!

I haven't had a proper cigarette since late yesterday evening and was doing ok until I got a call and had to spend nearly two hours fixing a graphic design computer remotely in Manchester. I have been puffing away on the electric *** all the time and now have a headache.

Two hours of that, fixing and speaking to the guy there has just stressed me out and all I want is a *** now. 

I am in the wrong job but then I think you all know that already! :roll: 

Wonder what time I will give in. Maybe this is why they say you shouldn't try to stop immediately. Im starting to feel like I did a couple of years ago when I tried stopping. Same thing happened. Was doing all right until I ended up stressed.

Maybe I should go and find Gnomey and share his lozenges!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Barry

Don't use the electric ****, you'll just get hooked on them.

Gave up a year ago cold turkey, hard at first but eases off after a while. Still feel like one sometimes but not when I'm having a beer now.

Daughter is still on the e-**** after 2 or 3 years and spending nearly as much on that as smoking.

Good luck whichever way you try.

Joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I refer the Honourable Gentleman to the reply I gave a few minutes ago:

*"Pull yourself together man - just STOP NOW!"

DON'T BE A WIMP! *

You know I am only joking.

The next bit is serious, good intent.

Why not go out for a walk in the beautiful sunshine.
Listen to the birds, smell the newness of spring.
Forget about work, beer, **** - just marvel at nature and relax, chill out.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

The best way to scare you off "****" is to see someone die of emphysemia..

.but it's not just dying it's the years you have to suffer from lack of breath, haveing to use oxygen bottles etc..

I watched my brother in law pass away with it, all due to smoking....makes you think a bit...

Sorry Barry keep up the struggle you'll do it in the end if you really want to.

Good luck..Keith


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

WILL POWER is the best method - I stopped 20 years ago by having a sealed packet of ten in my pocket (refused to break the seal) which gave me some sort of comfort - I threw the pack away in the finish


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry calm down relax

If you don't succeed fully this time

As long as its in your heart to stop you will

You cannot fail only postpone the moment

I never thought I would, failed many times but one day bingo

"no doubt the world is turning at its allotted pace"

You were in Manchester and me in Scotland   

That was not good planning my Toy boy  

Aldra


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Good luck Barry, I have never smoked but I too have just reached 5 stone weight loss and know that's not easy so you must have sticking power.
Keep with it.
James


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

i think this is about my 4th bout of stopping smoking. First time lasted 4 years i did that cold turkey, then stopped with zioban lasted about 18 months then champix i didnt have any problems with either drug. this time stopped in November(there was no way i was standing outside in the freezing cold )cold turkey the only thing i have used is the nicotinel minis and dont use them any more. it has been hard recently as i stopped work in march and i have been decorating and when you have a break you need a *** so no need to have a break. smoking to me is like being an alcoholic you can never have just one. take each day at a time when you get through a difficult situation without a cig give youself a pat on the back cigs dont solve problems.good luck  janice


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its easy to stop smoking the hard part is truly wanting to do it for yourself, not for your partner or kids or because of the cost, you have to truly want in your mind to do it for you The doc told my brother in law to stop smoking or he would lose a leg, he is now in a wheelchair with no legs, still smoking though!!I know ex smokers who have been succesful are the worst saying its easy, but stick to it mate.Sideways (ex 60 senior service a day till 94)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I spent a night in our local cottage hospital some years ago, general anaesthetic for a minor op.

At about 02:00 an old codger with lung cancer was brought in by ambulance because of breathing difficulties and the local GP was called out.

By 06:00 he was in the bog chainsmoking.

Another time I had to spend the night in a top orthopaedic hospital after an op under general anaesthetic.

Some of the other patients were smoking by the window adjacent to my bed.

Passive cigarette smoke after a general anaesthetic makes one feel very, very queasy with difficulty in breathing.

I have to say that my tolerance of smokers disappeared for ever after those experiences.

Apart from the obvious health benefits to those who give up smoking (and to their passive smoke victims) is that when they succeed they generally become the most passionate anti-smoking advocates.

So, good on yer all those who are trying to kick the habit - you have my admiration and full support.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the support.

Nearly gave in an hour ago but managed not to. There are three half cigs in a packet by the front door. Im not buying no more though and its a 14 mile round trip to the nearest supermarket.

I tried this the other day though and ended up ferreting some old rubbish **** from the Van door from Slovenia! Rotten they were.

If I can get to bed tonight without having a single "real" cig then I think I will have achieved a small but significant victory. It helps posting on here as I will have to admit defeat tomorrow if I give in.

I have always thought of myself as indestructible healthwise. Even my GP has been amazed that Im still alive!  

The graveyards are probably full of people like me though who ran out of luck so time to do something about it.

When I was in the Doctors this morning a woman came in who had been out for a ***. It smelt disgusting. 

Im just not sure I have picked the right time to do this. My head isn't in a good place really.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

We are not judging you, just willing you on

do your best

And if that isn't what you hoped for

Try again

Sandra


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

dont beat yourself up mate it is hard. but like i said if you have a problem ok have a *** but the problem will still be there. if you want a *** just give yourself a minute think it through. if you need a buddy i am here. janice


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you feel tempted then just stop and think what it would be like if you went out and sat in the car with the windows closed while you smoked a couple of ****.

Then think that you would probably have to hang your clothes on the stairs.

I don't know if you have a partner but imagine what she (?!) must feel like when you put your stinking hair on the pillow next to her.

Another way of thinking of negative aspects is this.

You see a pretty young woman walking along the street and think to yourself "I could fancy a bit of that!"

Then you notice she has a *** in her mouth - instant turn-off.

Watch a couple of old films - you will be amazed how much smoking goes on in them.

Then think - how odd!

Anything negative to do with smoking - focus on those, not your craving.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If we keep on posting every few minutes Barry, you will not have time for a ***!

Interestingly, when I was at sea I quite liked the passive smell of Dutch Aromatic Pipe baccy that some of them smoked.

We loaded a cargo of 250,000 tonnes of heavy fuel oil at the mile-long jetty at Mina al Ahmadi, Kuwait.

Nowt to do so wandered to the shop half-way along the jetty.

Next to it was a a clinic where you could sell a pint of (your own!) blood for 5 Kuwaiti Dinars.

So, there I was with 5 KD's that were useless except in the adjacent shop.

Thus it was that after buying a load of chocolate I had enough change to buy a pipe and some of the Dutch baccy.

I gave it a go - about twice, because actually smoking it was nothing like the passive smell.

Talk about rough on the throat!

The worst thing was that it totally destroyed my sense of taste.

Beer? Could have been dish-water for all I knew.

Just think how much better your favourite foods (and booze!) will taste if you are not constantly anaesthetising your taste buds.

Keep at it! - Not the **** silly!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

After smoking for some 35 years, and really enjoying it, we decided to stop. That was about 12 years ago. Over the following 6 years we became expert at giving up - did so regularly twice a year! It got ridiculous, kidding ourselves that we could stop and then after a couple of weeks starting again. Tried patches, gum and willpower but always drifted back. The truth is that we both enjoyed the cigs and did not really WANT to stop.
About six years ago now I went to see the doc, had the usual chat and he gave me a scrip for something. I don't know what that was cos I never used it. When i left the surgery I felt different - i had turned a corner and for the first time felt that I really wanted to stop. Haven't smoked since. SWMBO carried on for a couple of months then did the same.

I do not mean to sound self-righteous, just telling how it worked for us. But I do believe that all the aids are just that, aids. You have to REALLY want to stop and if your subconscious accepts that it will happen  

So hang in there Barry! You can do it if you want to, same as many things in life.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. Its 23:29 and Im in bed but havent had a ciggy. Well I have been puffing on the electric one a bit.

I have been reading up on the Champix and as Motormouth said earlier the side effects can be bad. Thing is though Im supposed to keep smoking the first 12 days of the tablets and I think I might have stopped already. Not sure what effect the electric thing will have as the nicotine content is actually higher than a ciggy. It just has none of the other stuff but the receptors in your brain are not as satisfied by it, hence the craving for a real *** now and again.

Ill start the course tomorrow. Im not fussed about feeling sick or having weired dreams (that will be nothing new for me). I just dont went to end up depressed or unable to focus. 

Will see how it goes. In the meantime just in case I turn into an Axe murderer and end up in Jail, its been a pleasure!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck with it Barry! It's a tough road you're walking, but having cared for those who didn't quit and held their hands through breathless nights and even last breaths I can tell you it is worthwhile giving up. The results of years of smoking start to reverse quickly on stopping and within a year your health will be significantly better (and you'll have saved lots of money!)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a few tips we used when we gave up

1 write on a calender the amount you would have spent on the packet of cigs you would have bought that day, each day tally it up. Amazing what you would have spent in just a month. 

2 get someone who smokes to collect their butts in a jam jar half filled with water, whenever you feel like one sniff it, that is what you and your breath would have smelt like. 

3 Tell someone who thinks you like them that you have given up, someone you would not want to admit you are weak to. 

4. When you crave look at your family and friends and think how much they would miss you and how much of a burden you would be if they had to nurse you if you became ill. 

All these are harsh I know but sometimes it just needs that trigger in your head to work and you will stop. 13 years for us now, still occasionally see or smell someone having a smoke and think "ohh I could just do with one of them" these don't last long. 

Good luck. 
Mandy


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you remember when you started smoking ? How difficult was it to start ? I remember it was horrid. Damn things tasted disgusting but you kept going as that was the thing to do.

I convinced myself i hated the taste of cigarettes and gave up. 

Christmas eve about 8 years ago. The most difficult time of the year, all that booze and of course **** go with it.

Mind over matter is the key.

I have not touched a cigarette since and have never felt the need. 
Continually tell yourself that you dont like **** and you are NOT a smoker. You may be surprised.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not gone well overnight and this morning.

I think I OD'd on the leccy *** and couldnt sleep. Finally got to sleep about 3:30am but was awake again at 5 and havent really been back to sleep since then. 

Mrs D as toothache and Kidney stone trouble (again) so didnt sleep either.

We were both downstairs at 5:30, both feeling lousy. I cant remember what sparked it but I just snapped about something and went outside and smoked the last couple of halves I had left. 

Luckily both my appointments for today have cancelled.

I might nock the leccy *** on the head. I think its making me worse. I thought it had been responsible for me cutting down to 2 or 3 a day but maybe I would have anyway. I think its messing with my head. Or something is. 

Ill start on the Champix today and just do what the rules say which is smoke if you need to until the designated quit day and then stop.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry. If all else fails, you could try hypnosis. I wanted to stop about 20 years ago and tried what was available then, not much, but nothing worked. I went to see a hypnotist in Richmond. After 2 sessions, I stopped for 6 months but then for some reason went into a shop and bought some cigars which I had never smoked in my life before. Anyway, I still smoke them but have never wanted a *** since and find the smell disgusting.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Barry. If all else fails, you could try hypnosis. I wanted to stop about 20 years ago and tried what was available then, not much, but nothing worked. I went to see a hypnotist in Richmond. After 2 sessions, I stopped for 6 months but then for some reason went into a shop and bought some cigars which I had never smoked in my life before. Anyway, I still smoke them but have never wanted a *** since and find the smell disgusting.


I did try this once. Had no effect at all on me. Not much does I reckon! :roll:

He also tried acupuncture which I was assured is completely painless. Well again it probably is for everyone else. I found it really painful.

He did say I might feel a bit of a Prick! Fill in the punch line. I cant be bothered!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Barry,
You can do it! If you can shed 5 stone in weight, then you can ditch the ****. You know how much healthier you are due to shedding the weight, then imagine the same again for ditching the ****. Get out on that bike (pedal - not motor) and pedal your nicotine pangs away.
I found it easy to give up smoking - had my last *** when I was 11 (eleven), didn't enjoy it so gave up. Easy. :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Keep on going, Barry, even if it's just an hour at a time. Tell yourself, "Right, I'll leave it an hour and see how I feel", then go and do something that occupies you. Then keep telling yourself the same thing!

Some people can give up just with willpower, but I'm not that strong. I needed the help of the gum, and still use it occasionally when stressed, but my GP assures me it will do no harm, it's not the nicotine, it's the tar and other chemicals in the smoke that do the damage.

Although the money you will save will not be the biggest factor in helping you to give up, it might well help. When I gave up, I immediately set up a direct debit into a savings account with the money I would save. When John gave up a year later, we doubled the amount we saved.

The money has paid for quite a few lovely holidays!

Now try cleaning your teeth!

Linda


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry - if your wife's name is Lysistrata then she has a stratagem for getting you you to give up the ****!

You do know your Greek Mythology - don't you?

If she isn't called Lysistrata then surely her innate nagging ability will persuade you into giving up.
Second thoughts that would probably drive you to smoke even more!


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Barry,
I reckon you're gonna do it-2 ***-ends don't count-just make sure you've got no 'makings' or lights.
If you're stressed chuck a stress ball or poke a spongy stress man/woman & go out & get some exercise.
Write a letter to all your stressors-loadsa foul language then rip the letters up & burn'em outside.
Treat yourself to punchbag & knock 6 bells out of it or go mad booting a football round a field.
Try whacking a singing bowl with a soft mallet or even use it for meditation- you'll be as cool as a cucumber.
Choose good things to put in your mouth-far more fun than a ***. Up to your imagination! Could be chocolate, ice-cream, cream cake-anything you fancy...?
I gave up smoking many years ago using foul-tasting tablets from Boots-you were supposed to suck'em when you fancied a *** & they'd make you feel sick & they got me over the 'break'. I thought it's bad enough giving up smoking without feeling sick all the time!
When I ran out of petrol for the 'scoot at the isolated hospital I was at-I certainly would have had a ***-but I didn't & that was pretty well that. Did have a flirtation with cuban cigarillos but decided they were as bad as the ****.

Anyway, good luck, Barry-you'll do it & better all round for being ***-free you'll begin to savour things...


----------



## colroy (Apr 27, 2012)

I did it with Champix over 3 years ago and for me, they were fantastic having tried several other methods. They can make you feel a bit iffy to start with but I think are worth a try. The gp should check they are suitable for you as not everyone can have them.
Any side effects hopefully outweighed by the benefits. After 40 odd years of smoking I have never felt (or smelt) better


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I took the fist Champix at lunchtime. Not dead yet but feel lousy. I felt lousy all morning though so the first tablet has had no diverse effect on me. Yet.

Without whinging on I just feel mentally drained and down but that could be lack of sleep and just generally the effort of trying to change things. Well that and 101 other things!

Im trying to keep busy but I am doing anything to avoid actual real (business) work. Mowed and strimmed the lawn, dug out half a tree that seems to be growing out of one of my external walls, cleaned the car, cleaned all the outside windows, made lunch, took a tablet, went back to bed! 

Think I might get the bike out and go cycling.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Barry,

Just use the Nicotine patches, they worked very well for me. I came off the **** for almost a year ..... with very little difficulty.

The only reason I went back on them was because I was crucified with chronic heartburn all the time. I have never suffered it before in my life until I packed in. That is why I use the nicotine lozenges to keep down the number of cigarettes to single figures per day. Despite having numerous medical tests, nobody knows why I should have had the problem.

It's all in the mind my boy. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Well I have started the program now so will give it a go. It seems that the more you research the more you find a mixture of success stories for all the different treatments for quitting. The Nurse who I saw for 40 minutes the other day reckoned their success rate with Champix was 60%. I don't know how that compares to others but I think thats good.

To be honest I think for the last month on the leccy ciggy which I have now cut down on as well I could easily survive on 2-4 cigs a day now. It just seems right now when I go a whole day without one the next day I feel like the world has ended.

Ill stop ranting on now. You have all been very helpful. Its still over a week until my official "Quit day" which is how it all works.

Will see how it goes and report back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

To hell with success rates

Every thing is all right

You maybe fine

If not there is the next

Me a very heavy smoker made it

And you will If that's what you really want

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Flipping Nurse Ratched has just called me to say she has consulted with the Doctor and they are taking me off the Champix. I went for a progress checkup this afternoon and she said she would have to consult the doctor as she was concerned about the effect they were having on me.

Thats that then.

Ok so I have been down, not sleeping properly, having weird dreams and my whole demeanour has changed but I read about this and these are the side effects. I also read they can get better.

I expected this. I think they are just covering themselves in case I jump off a building or punch someone. I even told them I didn't want to stop taking them!

Haven't told Mrs D yet. She will just say I should have kept my mouth shut and pretended I was fine.

Not had a beer for nearly two weeks either! No wonder Im flipping fed up!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang in there Barry.

I know we have ragged you about this (to put it politely) but you know that we are really backing you.

It will be well worth it when you succeed.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Barry,
The 'side effects' will certainly get better once you stop taking the pills, I think!

Meanwhile daily 'out of breath' exercise will reduce your stress & adrenaline & produce endorphin our own opioid-more powerful than morphine. How can you _not_feel better?!

Don't forget those things healthier than **** you can stick in your mouth. At Priory Clinics they have piles of luscious chocolates, nuts, sweets & mints on silver salvers for people to pop when they feel the need. No need for the silver, but the other stuff will do you the world of good. I understand you play guitar & guess you feel a lot better after playing. I'm not that clever but I drum on a shamanic drum I made-hard & fast or slow & gentle-feel a lot better after that. I also knock 6 bells out of me punchbag when the need arises-does me the world of good-stress relief & endorphin again.

Worked with someone years ago who had a plastic box full of sweets to combat his stressy job. He had a heart attack & _had_ to lose weight. His plastic box was then filled with nuts, dried fruit, celery chunks, pieces of carrot & other stuff he loved-it worked, of course.

Soon you'll get your sense of taste back & be able to really savour stuff. Me, I had a glass of dway, wait wain & spicy olives, prior to baked salmon, spicy wedges & lemon salad. No way would I want a *** anywhere near me!

You'll get there, I think. It can only get better...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DrRoger said:


> Hi Barry,
> The 'side effects' will certainly get better once you stop taking the pills, I think!
> 
> Meanwhile daily 'out of breath' exercise will reduce your stress & adrenaline & produce endorphin our own opioid-more powerful than morphine. How can you _not_feel better?!
> ...


Thanks. I go to the gym about 4 times a week and tend to go mental these days on the cross trainer so I know what you mean. Swam a mile the other day in less than 30 min. In fact when they did a lung test on me today it was twice as good as it was when they did one in 2010 before I lost lot of weight.

To be honest I think I could pretty much cut out the proper **** just about altogether now but Im still using the electric *** which apparently is harmless but it still means Im addicted to nicotine. Is that such a bad thing though as in itself its not bad for you. Some say its actually good for you, Sharpens the brain and speeds up metabolism (so they say! :roll: ).

Ive got to go back on Wednesday so will see what they suggest next. Maybe Ill just do it on my own. I am a little annoyed though as I suspect the reason they told me to quit the tablets was to cover themselves not for my benefit.


----------

